# Finally, My Exo Build Thread (pic heavy)



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, I will be using this thread as my build log for my 18" cube Exo. Its been a long time coming, but I finally got some down time to work on this tank. It will be used for my Bri Bris as their new home, as their current set up is not really ideal for breeding. Unfortunately they are still in their QT tank, that I just kept adding plants to, which is now a mess. 

*Tank:* Exo 18" cube
*Background*: GS/Silicone covered with coco husk, coco bedding, sphagnum. 
*Lighting:* 4 T-5HO 6500K Unit
*Plant list (already ordered):*
Neo. 'Chiquita Linda'
Neo. 'Mo Peppa Please'
Neo. olens '696'
Neo. punctatissima 'Yellow'
Neo. 'Guinea'
Neo. punctatissima rubra
Cryptanthus 'Black Mystic'
African Violet 
Begonia bowerii
Begonia 'Rex'
Pilea glauca
Peperomia Prostrata
Peperomia NOID Vine
Wondering Jew
Java Moss

Here we go:
First I covered the inside with black silicone and set up the egg crate to my liking
























Then covered the inside with GS and laid the wood out accordingly
















You can see some other broms that I had that unfortunately won't fit 








A little carving
















This is where I am at today. I just finished adding the rocks to the water feature and throwing the last bit of background material on the silicone.








































And a few shots of the inhabitants

































I will be adding the new pics to the thread as I get my plants in. Hopefully the broms will be in tomorrow and I can throw up another quick update.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

SO far I really like what I am seeing. I really like those larrger chuncks of coco stuff in the background. REally curious to see how the water will run down those rocks!


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you. As for the water, IMO it runs down perfectly. I filled it up last night just to see what it does and I like where it runs. I added my java moss to the rocks so that it will stay wet and spread out and it helps calm the flow of the water, as it very pleasing to hear (which is what I was mainly going for with the water feature). Unfortunately I don't have anything to record with so that I can show you but I will try to get some good pics of the rocks when I get my broms in there.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

This has given me inspiration for my next build. I love how you brought the background OUT towards the viewer. I also love the slate pieces on the side. 

How are you planning on keeping the water clean, though? Or are you not concerned about it? Just curious because of possible pump failure.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

dfrmav said:


> This has given me inspiration for my next build. I love how you brought the background OUT towards the viewer. I also love the slate pieces on the side.
> 
> How are you planning on keeping the water clean, though? Or are you not concerned about it? Just curious because of possible pump failure.


I'm glad it inspired you, thank you for the kind words. A lot of people don't like the background coming out as it does take away a little space, but I feel that I made up for it as there will be so many plants sticking out that the frogs will have many different layers to climb on. As for water quality right now I'm not to concerned with clarity as I really wont have any fish in it just a few plants. Also the pump is really easy to get to. I will post a pic tomorrow of it when I get my plants in. Maybe later on down the road I will add an external filter but I am going to see how it does for now.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

twohoops21 said:


> I'm glad it inspired you, thank you for the kind words. A lot of people don't like the background coming out as it does take away a little space, but I feel that I made up for it as there will be so many plants sticking out that the frogs will have many different layers to climb on. As for water quality right now I'm not to concerned with clarity as I really wont have any fish in it just a few plants. Also the pump is really easy to get to. I will post a pic tomorrow of it when I get my plants in. Maybe later on down the road I will add an external filter but I am going to see how it does for now.


Sorry, I should have been more specific about the water question. The reason I asked is because when I built my first two tanks, I used screen over the false bottom, and yet some small particles of ABG still found their way through and into the water below. So my question really is, assuming you are having tiny particles of substrate getting into the water, how are you planning on dealing with that? Or are you NOT dealing with it? Or, alternatively, have you separated the water feature reservoir from the false bottom? Or, alternatively, have you somehow figured out how to filter out particles as they get sucked into the pump? Or is the pump not strong enough to suck up any particles? 

Really, it's many questions, haha.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I really like the multi tier effect. Makes sense to spray the tier edges with GS. I will definitely steal that idea for my current 50 build. 

How about a full tank shot.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

dfrmav said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific about the water question. The reason I asked is because when I built my first two tanks, I used screen over the false bottom, and yet some small particles of ABG still found their way through and into the water below. So my question really is, assuming you are having tiny particles of substrate getting into the water, how are you planning on dealing with that? Or are you NOT dealing with it? Or, alternatively, have you separated the water feature reservoir from the false bottom? Or, alternatively, have you somehow figured out how to filter out particles as they get sucked into the pump? Or is the pump not strong enough to suck up any particles?
> 
> Really, it's many questions, haha.


The pump is semi separated from the rest of the bottom, plus it is surrounded in thin screen as well as some filter floss. Unfortunately I didnt take a pic of the filter floss surrounding the 'box' that I made for the pump. I'll get you a pic. I still have not had time to get my plants in so I have not taken anymore pics. 

Zoomie: Thanks for the kind words. I'll get you a full tank pic tomorrow, as I am still in the planting process.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, I finally got my broms planted where I wanted/liked them, after many failed attempts. I also just threw in the leaf litter to see what it would look like, but I still have more plants for the floor coming next week. I liked the variety of sizes of broms that were sent to me, but as they grow in I will probably remove or relocate some as I feel that later on it could get quite cluttered. But as of right now here it is. I am by no means a photographer, so please excuse some of the poor quality images.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice build.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Since you are keeping bri bri in there I would highly recommend a lot more leaf litter in there as they will need a booming tank of springtails and Isopods. Even more if they begin to breed for you.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Very cool tank! I would also put a piece of wood or some emerging plants in the water section cause it looks pretty deep.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Since you are keeping bri bri in there I would highly recommend a lot more leaf litter in there as they will need a booming tank of springtails and Isopods. Even more if they begin to breed for you.


Agreed, I will add more. I just threw some in just to get the look. I still have some small plants and vines that will be coming in next week (should have already be here but...oh well) that I will need to plant, then I will add the rest of the leaf litter.


ExoticPocket said:


> Very cool tank! I would also put a piece of wood or some emerging plants in the water section cause it looks pretty deep.


Thank you! And yes it is deep, but I will be getting some aquatic plants from my friend to put in there. Plus, it isn't pictured, but there are low places on each side of the water feature that will allow them to get out if they happen to get in. Trust me, they will not be put in the tank until I have covered all of my bases. I have had them for 2 years and have become my favorite frogs, so I will do nothing to hurt them.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

twohoops21 said:


> Agreed, I will add more. I just threw some in just to get the look. I still have some small plants and vines that will be coming in next week (should have already be here but...oh well) that I will need to plant, then I will add the rest of the leaf litter.
> 
> Thank you! And yes it is deep, but I will be getting some aquatic plants from my friend to put in there. Plus, it isn't pictured, but there are low places on each side of the water feature that will allow them to get out if they happen to get in. Trust me, they will not be put in the tank until I have covered all of my bases. I have had them for 2 years and have become my favorite frogs, so I will do nothing to hurt them.


Please keep me posted on the sexes of your bri bri too


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Please keep me posted on the sexes of your bri bri too


Absolutely! We need to get more of the gems into the hobby!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

twohoops21 said:


> Absolutely! We need to get more of the gems into the hobby!


Dibs I get some!!! haha I couldn't really see that from the pics. I like a plant called the Aluminum plant. I have mine emerging from the water section in my tank.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

ExoticPocket said:


> Dibs I get some!!! haha I couldn't really see that from the pics. I like a plant called the Aluminum plant. I have mine emerging from the water section in my tank.


We'll keep you on the list! Thanks for the heads up on the plant, I will look into that one, do you know a good place to get it?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

twohoops21 said:


> We'll keep you on the list! Thanks for the heads up on the plant, I will look into that one, do you know a good place to get it?


Lowes or home depot will have them


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok here is an update:
So I have had all of my plants planted now for almost 2 weeks now, and everything seems to be up and running really well. My humidity and temp's are well within their ranges, and the plants seem to be growing nicely. Also the springtails that I have seeded with are crawling everywhere so they are taking off also (all sizes). Almost all of the broms are already rooting (which can be seen in some of the pics), and some of the vines are starting to grow a bit. The only thing not really taking off yet is the java moss. It seemed to have died and is starting to slowly come back with a little bit of green, so I will leave it and see what happens. From snooping around on the forum, some have said that it happens with java moss, but we will see in my case. Here are some pics...enjoy 
































Nice roots! lol








































Check out this chubby little guy. I am positive this one is the male, the other one that I have is a little skinnier than this one, so I am thinking that the other one is a male also and there is some competition going on. I will be separating them in about 2-3 days for good, and also to confirm that the smaller is a male also.


----------



## ajb28221 (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw your light fixture at the beginning, what is it? Very nice build by the way I love how lush it looks


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the viv but would like to understand better why the complicated eggcrate structuring. It is obvious why the vertical corner for the pump and all that...but what was the purpose of the rest? Am I missing something?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ditch the water feature if you intend to keep pums. the offspring are IME quite vulnerable to drowning. ive had a quite a few drown in something as small as a vertical film canister (these were not new metamorphs, nor was it the film canister they emerged from. it was not due to an inability to ever leave the water)

remember your trying to make the tank the best usable space for the animal first and foremost. the waterfall/feature is for YOU not the animals.

james


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

ajb28221 said:


> I saw your light fixture at the beginning, what is it? Very nice build by the way I love how lush it looks


Thanks, its the Odyssea 4 bulb 24w t5HO 6500K unit.


Judy S said:


> I like the viv but would like to understand better why the complicated eggcrate structuring. It is obvious why the vertical corner for the pump and all that...but what was the purpose of the rest? Am I missing something?


Well, I tried to get a layered look, but when I added all of the leaf litter it didn't turn out as planned. I didn't account for the 2 inches of leaf litter that I needed to put in there...Knowing this now, I will do it differently on my next build. 



james67 said:


> ditch the water feature if you intend to keep pums. the offspring are IME quite vulnerable to drowning. ive had a quite a few drown in something as small as a vertical film canister (these were not new metamorphs, nor was it the film canister they emerged from. it was not due to an inability to ever leave the water)
> 
> remember your trying to make the tank the best usable space for the animal first and foremost. the waterfall/feature is for YOU not the animals.
> 
> james


While I appreciated the input, I going to hang on to the water feature. As you stated, it is for my personal liking and thats why I put it there. I know you all hate water features and think it takes up a lot of room, but I feel that there is sufficient nooks and crannies in the leaf litter, broms, and wood to keep them happy, supplied with bugs, and hiding spaces. If I ever do get a female and breeding is witnessed I will likely put screen over the pond area for extra protection, until then I don't see it being to much of a problem as there are areas for the adults to get out or hop up on the plants that are in the water. So far the two males are doing fine in their other tank that has a water area with plants and have been living there for almost 2 yrs now...its not their first rodeo!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Any calling yet from the smaller one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Any calling yet from the smaller one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None that I have noticed, as I have been checking every time I hear calling and its always the larger one...but I have decided to separate them tomorrow though! So hopefully we will be able to tell soon . How long to do you think it will take before the other calls...if it does?


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quick update. I decided to go ahead and separate them today, but I have some bad news and good news....

Bad news--I am 99% sure that I have 2 males. I observed faint calling from the 'old' tank, but it was so soft (and my other male is so loud in the other room) that I am afraid to 100% commit to calling it a male...for me I need to witness the act!  but I know someone that will be happy with that.
Good news-The male in the new tank seems to be doing great. He was calling all day (more than normal) and immediately started to eat springs and ff's, so hopefully he is adjusting well. 

Thats all for today...nothing to exciting for most people, but it is for me


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well its been a while since I posted an update. A lot has been going on. I decided to take james' advice and got rid of the water feature. Them drowning really started playing on my mind and I want to take this serious as I am gong to concentrate more on pumilio projects than anything. All of my broms are doing great and coloring up very nicely, but my vines, begonia, crypts, and java are still growing slowly. On well, one day they will grow in. Also I have been in contact with Rich Frye and he sent me a female to sex my 'unknown', which she arrived today!!!! To me, she is beautiful. Much darker than my other two, and very fat (but in a good way). Anyways here are some pics (sorry for my horrible picture taking skills):
















































My favorite brom. Neo. Olens (sp?)^


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

omg, your broms are sooo colorful. Tell me about your lights.

And yes, she's a chubbo!! Very pretty. And "fat" is only in a bad way when referring to girlfriends or wives.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

BethInAK said:


> omg, your broms are sooo colorful. Tell me about your lights.
> 
> And yes, she's a chubbo!! Very pretty. And "fat" is only in a bad way when referring to girlfriends or wives.


Thanks Beth. My lights are just the cheapo's that can be found here:T5 Aquarium Lighting - Guaranteed Best Prices Online. I bought the 24" freshwater, I though hell, for $60 and free shipping why not try it? Its actually a very nice light surprisingly, and I'm happy with it. As you can tell the brom colors are doing very well. I am thinking about getting a couple of the 48" lights and starting a rack. BTW the light is about 3" off of the tank also, I might lower it if my vines don't start to take of faster. The only thing that I would change would be a 6 bulb option, but it seems to be doing fine with 4. 

As well as telling your girlfriend she is fat...there is no way in hell I would make that comment!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome build!!! Jealous of your broms


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you! Now if only my vines would hurry up and grow in it wouldn't look so bare.


----------

